# Koopor 200w + Smok TFV4 Tank wobbling...



## jguile415 (23/1/16)

Hey All! I've recently bought the Smok TF4 and loving it but it wobbles on my Koopor... it's screwed all the way in and appears to be sitting fairly flush against the mod, it's not losing connection or anything but it's very annoying! Has anyone else had this problem and can anyone recommend a fix?


----------



## Mystique Vape (30/1/16)

Hi @jguile415 

It's quite strange it would do that,what other tanks have you ran on the kooper ?how the experience been with them ??


----------



## Greyz (30/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> Hey All! I've recently bought the Smok TF4 and loving it but it wobbles on my Koopor... it's screwed all the way in and appears to be sitting fairly flush against the mod, it's not losing connection or anything but it's very annoying! Has anyone else had this problem and can anyone recommend a fix?



I had the same issue with the TFV4 on my eVic mini, it had a slight wobble. Then I received my RX200 and it didn't have any wobble.
Tried my TFV4 on the eVic again a few days later and no more wobble. Needless to say I was/am confused as to why it initially wobbled


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

Since using the TFV4 on my koopor all the other tanks wobble.... the 510 connector is a little loose on the mod  can't figure out how to tighten it


----------



## Greyz (30/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> Since using the TFV4 on my koopor all the other tanks wobble.... the 510 connector is a little loose on the mod  can't figure out how to tighten it


Damn  sorry bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

Bleh! It's annoying but at least it still works

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (30/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> Bleh! It's annoying but at least it still works
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk



Just wrap a coil, wick it, load some juice and blow your troubles away in a huge a#$ motherf@&king cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> Since using the TFV4 on my koopor all the other tanks wobble.... the 510 connector is a little loose on the mod  can't figure out how to tighten it



Usually a nut on the inside, but you'd have to open it to find out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Usually a nut on the inside, but you'd have to open it to find out.



Cool  I'll open it up today and have a look. Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

@jguile415 If your connector looks like this, *dont* tighten it from the outside as tempting as it might be, you run the risk of shorting wires out by twisting them up.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

It's that one... doesn't seem to be anyway of tightening from the inside either


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> It's that one... doesn't seem to be anyway of tightening from the inside either


wiggle it around to see where the play is and then springboard from there.
I think that square thingy is a kind of circlip to hold the whole m'gafter in place.
perhaps you can shim it between the case and that square metal something.


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> wiggle it around to see where the play is and then springboard from there.
> I think that square thingy is a kind of circlip to hold the whole m'gafter in place.
> perhaps you can shim it between the case and that square metal something.


That square thingy is vas.. the problem seems to be on the outside though.... maybe a bit of glue?


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> That square thingy is vas.. the problem seems to be on the outside though.... maybe a bit of glue?


Okay, Im spitballing here, but it seems that square is actually the case reinforcement, then I imagine the 510 was inserted from the top and the brass neg wire /washer was put on from the bottom and then the siler shiny collar thing was either screwed on or force fitted on.
Try screwing that silver collar tighter and if that doesnt work some glue might be the last resort.
Perhaps the play occured due to the brass neg tab deforming under use, maybe atty's being tightend down too hard.(just a thought)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Okay, Im spitballing here, but it seems that square is actually the case reinforcement, then I imagine the 510 was inserted from the top and the brass neg wire /washer was put on from the bottom and then the siler shiny collar thing was either screwed on or force fitted on.
> Try screwing that silver collar tighter and if that doesnt work some glue might be the last resort.
> Perhaps the play occured due to the brass neg tab deforming under use, maybe atty's being tightend down too hard.(just a thought)


It's quite possible that the atty's have been tightened down too hard.. . Looks like glue is the way forward. Thanks for all the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingSize (9/5/16)

jguile415 said:


> It's quite possible that the atty's have been tightened down too hard.. . Looks like glue is the way forward. Thanks for all the help



@jguile415 - what did you end up doing to fix this problem? A friend of mine has the same problem on her Kooper mini...


----------



## jguile415 (9/5/16)

KingSize said:


> @jguile415 - what did you end up doing to fix this problem? A friend of mine has the same problem on her Kooper mini...



I bought a new mod  loctite glue worked quite well but it eventually does loosen up after a few days


----------



## Alex (9/5/16)

jguile415 said:


> I bought a new mod  loctite glue worked quite well but it eventually does loosen up after a few days



I wonder if some steel putty would work, on second thought it probably wouldn't have enough grip on the smooth surfaces.


----------



## KingSize (9/5/16)

Pity

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

